
Twitter is a slot machine composed of humans (2017) - softwaredoug
http://ericposner.com/twitter-is-a-slot-machine-constructed-from-humans/
======
softwaredoug
Missing in the article - it's variable reinforcement of political news that
feels very high-stakes. That makes even more addictive and destructive.
Sometimes you see something that conforms to your PoV, other times its hand-
wringing panic. Which will it be next! Refresh and see...

